# SEAS Prestige 27TFFNC/G (H1396) 1" Textile Dome Tweeter Audiophile Budget



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223228223949

Bought new, never used. Only 1 tweeter. I cant find the other one. 

Feel free to ask any questions!

Google the model to find the specs. Really good budget tweeter used in many applications, specifically in cars.


----------

